# something weird is going on at my neighbors



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

My neighbors across the street are a couple in their 40's - he is a realtor and she has some type of job for which she dresses professionally.  They have 3 children from preschool to high school age.  The family is of middle-eastern descent - but very Americanized.  They are friendly, and say Hi, but never stop to chat.

Over the last month, they have started having a barrage of company - all times of the day and people of all ages all races.  At first I thought they might have had a death in the family, but everyone is dressed casually, and no one brings food.  Everyone seems very friendly and cheerful, rather than business-like.  There is quite a bit of hugging.  Some people stay only a few minutes and some stay for hours or even over-night.  It's never ending.  

This morning 2 guys dressed as if they were going to the beach picked up the dad, similarly dressed and left mom and the kids at home.  At the same time another couple showed up and went in the house with the mom.  Right now there is a strange woman pacing around their front yard as if she doesn't want to go in the house and another woman has been out in the front yard on the cell phone for 20 min.  There are 2 strange cars parked in front of their house.

Does this make sense to anyone?????


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 13, 2008)

As paranoid as I am, I would relay all of this to your local police and let them decide if it is worth investigating or 'watching' the house.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> The family is of middle-eastern descent - but very Americanized.  They are friendly, and say Hi, but never stop to chat.
> 
> Over the last month, they have started having a barrage of company - all times of the day and people of all ages all races.



Time to do some investigating.

Here is a good website that can help you.

http://www.spyshop.co.uk/


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Time to do some investigating.
> 
> Here is a good website that can help you.
> 
> http://www.spyshop.co.uk/



Bill - you crack me up!     :rofl:


----------



## summervaca (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe someone in the family is very sick.  

But that would not explain the men going to the beach with Dad


----------



## lprstn (Sep 13, 2008)

Well at first I was just thinking you were being a nosey neighbor.  However, not even I could stop reading more about it...so I guess I am nosey too.  With the latest incident I would definately be watchful...probably don't see much you can report to the police as you don't really have much to go on.

Also note, most of my friends from other countries don't get to friendly with people they don't know well.  Also, I don't blame them as in my other neighborhood too many of my neighbors where too interested in what went on at my house so I tend not to be watchful unless there is something oddly out of place.


----------



## uf_gator_87 (Sep 13, 2008)

If they're celebrating Ramadan, it's not really surprising that no one is bringing food.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 13, 2008)

I really don't know what may be occurring, but it is not uncommon for people from other cultures to have large families and large family gatherings that include extended family.  

Perhaps one of their friends or relatives from their homeland has moved closer to them and now they are getting together more often.  Perhaps its a religious or political gathering of some sort.  Perhaps they just won the lottery and now they have lots of new friends! 

I don't know....just my two cents.  Let us know what happens.....inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## ricoba (Sep 13, 2008)

uf_gator_87 said:


> If they're celebrating Ramadan, it's not really surprising that no one is bringing food.



I see you posted about the same time I did.

Ramadan was something that came to mind, but I thought that was around November, but I really don't know.


----------



## charford (Sep 13, 2008)

This year, Ramadan is Sept 1-30.


----------



## sml2181 (Sep 13, 2008)

I was just about to post that.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

summervaca said:


> Maybe someone in the family is very sick.
> 
> But that would not explain the men going to the beach with Dad



No - we see all 5 family members every day and they seem perfectly normal.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

ricoba said:


> I really don't know what may be occurring, but it is not uncommon for people from other cultures to have large families and large family gatherings that include extended family.



Actually, the majority of their visitors do not appear to be relatives - otherwise I would think nothing of it.  As I said, they visitors are all ages - young, middle-aged, and elderly, and probably most of them are caucasian.

BTW - their race is a non-issue with me - I live in a totally ethnically mixed neighborhood.  Within the block we have neighbors who are Indian, African-American, Asian, Portuguese, and Mexican.  I am just trying to paint an accurate picture.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

lprstn said:


> Well at first I was just thinking you were being a nosey neighbor.



This house is directly across the street from me and the extra cars are parked in front of my house.  I would have to be blind _not_ to notice.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

charford said:


> This year, Ramadan is Sept 1-30.



There's a thought, but this has been going on for several weeks now... and their kids go to a private Christian school, so probably not.  Is Ramadan celebrated secularly and well as religiously?


----------



## irishween (Sep 13, 2008)

This summer I became friends with a police officer.  He was telling me stories about people's cars being broken into.  When they went to investigate, some told him things like "I thought I saw something weird"  or "I noticed a strange person".   He explained that these people should have called as soon as they noticed something so they could investigate.  By the time the police talked to these people it was too late.
I highly recommend that you call the police.  You never know what is going on.  It's better to call now and find out that there is nothing wrong than to wait and find out something was wrong.


----------



## Elan (Sep 13, 2008)

Maybe they're all in the same fantasy football league?


----------



## dgdbloe (Sep 13, 2008)

Are the adults that live there- still having same work routine?  Even if we're not nosey-we still tend to know when and if our neighbors go to work.
Maybe an elderly relative that you haven't seen has taken ill and the company is support from work,kids school etc.
But dressed for beach is throwing me
A house full of people could explain people on cell phone in yard(maybe for privacy)
Can you go borrow a cup of sugar?
Anything new??


----------



## Ann-Marie (Sep 13, 2008)

If it were me, I would ask either the husband or wife why there is such an increase in traffic.  I would not have a problem if one of my neighbors asked me if I was in the same situation.  I feel that neighbors, if friendly should not be insulted if you feel that their is strange activity going on.  Maybe there is a very simple explaination.  If they get offended or are evasive, then my antennea would go up.


----------



## DaveNV (Sep 13, 2008)

Denise, if they happen to be members of SUBUD, (www.subud.com), they could be non-secular followers of the group.  That brings together a lot of unlikely people, who may also happen to observe Ramadan.  That might explain a lot of the comings and goings.

As others have suggested, I'd just get "neighborly" and ask them outright what's up.  Explain your concern about the unusual behaviors lately, and that perhaps they might need some neighborly assistance.  Offer to be of help if something is wrong.

Can't hurt to ask, and it'll give them a chance to explain things to you in a non-threatening way.  And maybe you'll be invited to make some new friends.

And of course, now I'm as curious as you are.  Be sure to let us know what you find out.  LOL!  

Dave


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 13, 2008)

I think they're bigtime into Amway sales.


----------



## Carol C (Sep 13, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> There's a thought, but this has been going on for several weeks now... and their kids go to a private Christian school, so probably not.  Is Ramadan celebrated secularly and well as religiously?



Ramadan is a religious holiday, and old-timers are likely to observe it the entire month. Just because the kids go to Christian school doesn't mean the parents, grandparents and friends & relatives are Christian. Btw, when I was in college in Pittsburgh I lived in a student house in an Orthodox Jewish neighborhood that observed many religious traditions. Many people went in and out of the house across the street at certain times of the year. They had a tent erected some of the time. I found it fascinating culturally and something to be respected. 

I think if you're that concerned about appearances, you could go over and ask if someone has died, ask if everyone's ok and offer your assistance if they need it. That's the neighborly thing to do. See what their response is and try to get a look inside. Best to check it out & report it if you're concerned.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 13, 2008)

*Plastics ?*

 Tupperware party ?  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## Hoc (Sep 13, 2008)

AwayWeGo said:


> Tupperware party ?



That would certainly explain the pacing outside and reticence to go inside.


----------



## pjrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Definitely ask - if you feel comfortable - or call the police.  Also I'd start writing down license plate numbers.

Maybe it's just some kind of home-based business.  Google the address and see if something comes up.  

Are any of the people scary looking?


----------



## pcgirl54 (Sep 13, 2008)

Curious as it is unless you think harm of some kind is imminent I would leave it alone entirely and not bother the neighbors or their guests. It could be religious or it could be an upcoming wedding or something else entirely.

I had a major neighbor issue years ago and I would not wish what happened to us on anyone.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 13, 2008)

No - the people are very middle class looking.  I can see their house from my computer - a few minutes ago an elderly couple drove very slowly up our street, nearly stopped in front of their house, turned around at the end of the court, and cruised by very slowly again, and then left.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 13, 2008)

This is to the OP: *MYOB*.

Nothing you wrote about is illegal. If you witness some illegal activity of any kind then notify the police but until then, keep your nose in a good book.

When I was sailing, 1 or 2 of the crew would pick me up (we all dressed the same); I would disappear for a Sat. or Sun, or sometimes for the entire w/e. SWMBO and the kids stayed at home. My sons, when they were dating, would go outside to talk with their cell phones and sit on the front stairs or lean/sit on a car in the driveway for the privacy. When relatives visited, there were strange cars in front of the house or in the driveway.

Aren’t your neighbors entitled to same privacy they give you?

*OP - nothing you have written in any of you posts is illegal or merits notification of the police.*



SBtS


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 13, 2008)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> This is to the OP: *MYOB*.
> 
> Nothing you wrote about is illegal. If you witness some illegal activity of any kind then notify the police but until then, keep your nose in a good book.




I actually think you are a little hard on Denise...she posted a legitimate concern and asked our opinion and you posted your opinion but in a nasty way.

BTW - Your pink (magenta) font (Comic Sans MS) really gives me a headache


----------



## pjrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Well, nothing is illegal about people coming and going and parking their cars - but what if there are drug sales? a prostitution ring? It's probably not, but ???

Even something as innocent as a home business can be a concern if it's quiet street and the increased traffic makes it unsafe for children.  

MYOB implies that the neighborhood isn't the OP's business - my living environment goes beyond my property line to include the neighborhood.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2008)

The police in our area have always told us to report anything unusual.  Of particular interest are houses with a lot of traffic as it is a red flag for drug activity.

During Ramadan the faithful fast during the day and then feast and party after sundown.  Lots of people bringing food in the evening would indicate a party but that is not what you have described.

I, too, thought of MLM (ie amway).  :hysterical: 

I see no reason why you can't do as other tuggers have suggested and go over in a friendly way and say that you've noticed a lot of visitors and you hope that no one is ill.  You'll get a feeling for whether there is a problem or not.  If they seem nervous, call the police.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 13, 2008)

pjrose said:


> MYOB implies that the neighborhood isn't the OP's business - my living environment goes beyond my property line to include the neighborhood.


 
amen, sister


----------



## pjrose (Sep 13, 2008)

Rose Pink said:


> I see no reason why you can't do as other tuggers have suggested and go over in a friendly way and say that you've noticed a lot of visitors and you hope that no one is ill.  You'll get a feeling for whether there is a problem or not.  If they seem nervous, call the police.



Just don't bring your checkbook or you may end up with some Tupperware or Amway products!

I can't wait to hear what's going on across the street.......


----------



## Patri (Sep 13, 2008)

I agree about jotting down some license plate numbers.


----------



## normab (Sep 13, 2008)

Could the house be for sale and the people coming and going be agents and prospective buyers?  Not everyone puts a sign on their lawn.

That would account for drive-bys too.

Just my thoughts...


----------



## applegirl (Sep 13, 2008)

normab said:


> Could the house be for sale and the people coming and going be agents and prospective buyers?  Not everyone puts a sign on their lawn.
> 
> That would account for drive-bys too.
> 
> Just my thoughts...




This was exactly what I was going to suggest. Not everyone has a sign in front of their house.

Keep us posted.

Janna


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2008)

SailBadtheSinner said:


> This is to the OP: *MYOB*.
> 
> *OP - nothing you have written in any of you posts is illegal or merits notification of the police.*
> 
> SBtSp



Wow - having a bad day?  I never even implied that they were doing something illegal or that I was going to notify the police.  However, unless I shut all my windows and close my eyes when I pull in and out of the driveway, I can't help but notice the unusual level of activity.  Noticing it doesn't mean that I have done anything inappropriate, or that I will...

Have a nice day!


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Sep 14, 2008)

THE VALUE OF A NOSEY NEIGHBOR according to the police
http://www.fanwoodpolice.com/Nosey Neighbor.htm

Here is a interesting website 
RottenNeighbor.com is here to help. It's the first real estate search engine of its kind, helping you find troublesome neighbors before you sign the paperwork on your new house, condo or apartment. RottenNeighbor is the largest site anywhere in the world covering the neighbor space, and we're certain you'll agree that the value it offers is unmatched anywhere else!
http://www.rottenneighbor.com/


----------



## Eric (Sep 14, 2008)

That's classic ! LOL
We know from experience that anyone doing anything bad has to look SCARY. There is no such thing as a nice looking killer, correct  ?






pjrose said:


> Are any of the people scary looking?


----------



## Mimi39 (Sep 14, 2008)

DeniseM said:


> Wow - having a bad day?  I never even implied that they were doing something illegal or that I was going to notify the police.  However, unless I shut all my windows and close my eyes when I pull in and out of the driveway, I can't help but notice the unusual level of activity.  Noticing it doesn't mean that I have done anything inappropriate, or that I will...
> 
> Have a nice day!



Would you have been as concerned if they hadn't been of Mideastern descent, like maybe blond, blue eyed Scandinavians?


----------



## Patri (Sep 14, 2008)

That crowd would be a phenomenol response to any house going on the market these days. The economy doesn't yet justify that unless it is dirt cheap and then should already be sold.


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 14, 2008)

There is a fine line between being watchful and being nosey; I think the OP crossed that line. That's all.

hey Steamboat Bill - How do you like this color & font? Any better?



SBtS


----------



## irish (Sep 14, 2008)

AWAY-WE-GO AND HOC... you guys crack me up...LMAO:hysterical:


----------



## pjrose (Sep 14, 2008)

Eric said:


> That's classic ! LOL
> We know from experience that anyone doing anything bad has to look SCARY. There is no such thing as a nice looking killer, correct  ?



oh ok, point well taken


----------



## Holly in South Jersey (Sep 14, 2008)

This thread is so much fun- I feel like I'm in the movie "Rear Window"!

Keep us updated! 

Holly


----------



## Fern Modena (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not Bill, but I find the red colored font to be very annoying.  Its hard on my eyes, for one thing.  Its also as if you are saying, "Hey, I'm important, look at me." Maybe you aren't, but that's the impression it gives.

We don't like trolls, if that's your intention...

Fern



SailBadtheSinner said:


> There is a fine line between being watchful and being nosey; I think the OP crossed that line. That's all.
> 
> hey Steamboat Bill - How do you like this color & font? Any better?
> 
> ...


----------



## wauhob3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Have you tried googling them to see if they began a business or club? Perhaps they are doing something with election etc.? Is there a reason you can't ask? 

It doesn't sound like very low key behavior or typical players for a criminal enterprise.


----------



## Rose Pink (Sep 14, 2008)

wauhob3 said:


> Is there a reason you can't ask?


 
That would take the mystery out of it and we wouldn't have all this fun speculating. :hysterical: 

Seriously, just ask.


----------



## DeniseM (Sep 14, 2008)

Mimi39 said:


> Would you have been as concerned if they hadn't been of Mideastern descent, like maybe blond, blue eyed Scandinavians?



I sure would - apparently you didn't read all the posts:



> BTW - their race is a non-issue with me - I live in a totally ethnically mixed neighborhood.  Within the block we have neighbors who are Indian, African-American, Asian, Portuguese, and Mexican.  I am just trying to paint an accurate picture.



I just posted because I thought it was interesting, but apparently this thread really annoys some people so this will be my last post on the subject.

Rest assured that I do not intend to report my neighbor to the police or treat them in anything but a friendly manner.

Thanks to everyone who contributed!


----------



## london (Sep 14, 2008)

*Neighbors*

I would not have posted this thread on the TUB BBS.....at all.

Issues with neighbors are not an appropriate topic for this forum, in my opinion.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 14, 2008)

london said:


> I would not have posted this thread on the TUB BBS.....at all.
> 
> Issues with neighbors are not an appropriate topic for this forum, in my opinion.



Really?  I've seen several threads about neighbors and other off-topic subjects in the lounge.  Do you have a list of appropriate topics? :ignore:


----------



## Wonka (Sep 14, 2008)

How can we help but be paranoid these days?  It's the result of the type of world we live in.  The activities the poster describes seem unusual.  Why not alert the police?  They can determine through casual observance whether further investigation is needed, or not.  I wish there would have been more questions asked about the 911 pilots in training in Venice, Florida, don't you?


----------



## AwayWeGo (Sep 14, 2008)

*Complaining About The Neighbors.*




london said:


> Issues with neighbors are not an appropriate topic for this forum, in my opinion.


What about really _nasty_ neighbors who own timeshares that are lots better than mine, cars that have better long-term warranties than mine, & matching brand-name appliances that are newer & more energy-efficient than mine, etc. ? 

Plus, the neighbors are smarter, richer, better looking, better dressed, have nicer haircuts, have more advanced university degrees, have larger wide-screen HD-LCD TVs, live in bigger houses with better architecture, have pedigreed dogs & fancy cats, speak more languages, belong to more exclusive clubs, have fewer weeds in their lawns, belong to better timeshare-exchange organizations, & approve heartily of timeshare ROFR. 

Could anybody _not_ complain about neighbors like that ? 

_Full Disclosure *:*_  None of my neighbors have any timeshares, far as I know. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## SDKath (Sep 14, 2008)

My parents were in escrow on a lovely 3000SF house in an expensive part of northern LA last month.  As part of the escrow disclosure, they found out (in small 6 point font in their contract) that the house was a METH LAB!  The police had caught the people and siezed their property, etc.  Needless to say, my parents pulled out of the escrow, not wanting to accept any potential trouble that goes with this house.

Just saying -- even in the nicest neighborhoods with the most expensive homes (this one was $1.2M), bad things can go on.

By the way, it is my understanding that this is EXACTLY what TUG Lounge is for.  I don't see how my weight loss thread is any more appropriate.   

Katherine


----------



## applegirl (Sep 14, 2008)

london said:


> Issues with neighbors are not an appropriate topic for this forum, in my opinion.



What???????????

Why not?

People talk about all sorts of things here on TUG lounge.  Politics and religion have already been agreed upon as topics we won't discuss.  Now you want to include neighbors?  What's next?

Give me break.

I think the other poster who was using crazy font colors was just being hostile.  Someone like that is not an asset to TUG.

Some of you people take these threads way too seriously.  Denise was just sharing a point of curiosity.   I don't blame her for stating she will not contribute to this thread anymore.

Janna


----------



## applegirl (Sep 14, 2008)

Luanne said:


> Do you have a list of appropriate topics? :ignore:





:hysterical: :rofl: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## judyjht (Sep 14, 2008)

That is what the Lounge is for - everything outside the Timeshare world.  Not that long ago I had a problem with my neighbor and posted.  I am still trying to get rid of her -she set the place on fire but they could not prove it and she collected $32,000.  Time will catch up with her.  I am praying.


----------



## Patri (Sep 14, 2008)

Why in the world not? Plenty of people have posted on such a thing. How is this different than most of the people issues that crop up and the poster just wants some advice?


----------



## swift (Sep 14, 2008)

For clarification the following is the definition for the TUG Lounge.

TUG Lounge The place for all discussions that don't fit into the other defined forum areas. Posts discussing politics, religion, and controversial social issues that are not directly related to timesharing are not permitted.

As long as the post does not violate the BBS rules, most importantly to me is the Be Courteous rule, it is welcome here.


Be Courteous
As we read and respond to others, disagreements are inevitable. Differing points of view are welcomed, and indeed the bbs would be a dull place without them. All users are expected and required to express their disagreements civilly. Refrain from name calling and behavior lectures. Personal attacks will not be tolerated and repeated offenses could get you banned from the bbs. Lively discussion is what the board is all about, but that is no excuse for boorish behavior or bad manners. We are assumed to all be adults. If you don't like a particular thread, stop reading it!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Denise,

  I agree with Wonka (and you + some others), big-time on this one.

  You will find your comfort level on this as we've (U.S. citizens) all been asked to report suspicious behavior from whatever source it springs from. You are the best one to assess having the lived experience. Suspicious does not equal illegal, I'm not sure how that was arrived at.

http://www.ohs.ca.gov/faqs.html 

http://www.oit.state.pa.us/homelandsecurity/cwp/view.asp?A=519&Q=166134

Years ago I wouldn't have thought of reporting a left briefcase, but after visiting London's Tube, I became more aware of the possibilities of a seemingly innocent act.

Hindsight is always 20/20.  What I do know is that we have a duty to report and to err on the side of safety.

Beags


----------



## Kay H (Sep 14, 2008)

Denise,
I don't think you were out of line.  I think some of the "misinformed" who responded were.  The lounge is for non timeshare topics and you didn't cross the line of forbidden topics.  I can see why you are concerned and if eventually you find something terrible happening at your neighbor's house and you quit being interested, you will probably not forgive yourself.

Don't let a few naysayers get to you.  If you eventually find out something is happening, please let the rest of us know.  Unusual neighborhood behavior is something to be concerned about.


----------



## pammex (Sep 14, 2008)

Denise, don't let the naysayers get you down...it is the lounge...I find nothing wrong with your post..other than I too think it sounds suspicious since irregular activity and all....good luck....please let us know what it turns out to be...curiosity peaked...


----------



## london (Sep 14, 2008)

*Neighbor Issues*



Luanne said:


> Really?  I've seen several threads about neighbors and other off-topic subjects in the lounge.  Do you have a list of appropriate topics? :ignore:



Do I have a list of appropriate topics.....I am afraid not. 

I agree that we live in a country with freedom of speech.

All I stated was a personal opinion. 

Apparently, it has been agreed that politics, religion, and certain social issues are off limits.

I hope Denise will have a resolution/answer to her neighbor inquiry soon.


----------



## borntotravel (Sep 15, 2008)

I would think drug dealers, swingers or (unfortuantely) terrorists.  That being said, I would have no problem reporting the comings and goings to the police.  You can do this anonomously also (send a letter to the police instead of calling) - this way, if it's nothing, your neighbors won't know it was you who reported it.  But you won't know what they find either.  This is a crazy world we live in now.  It's better to be safe than sorry, in my opinion.


----------



## dwsupt (Sep 15, 2008)

Maybe its an Amway meeting?


----------



## Luanne (Sep 15, 2008)

dwsupt said:


> Maybe its an Amway meeting?



Already suggested in post #21.


----------



## Blondie (Sep 15, 2008)

I, too, was thinking of some sort of swinger's club...


----------



## djs (Sep 15, 2008)

It's not wrong to be somewhat concerned.   Sometime after 9/11 (maybe 2 or 3 months later) I had noticed a car with NJ plates that was parked in the garage I used to park in for work.  The car was there every day, gathering dust and never moved.  I don't know if it was first there in June, July or perhaps it had appeared in late October of that year.  What I did know is that it was thought some of the people involved in 9/11 were from the NJ area (and of course many other places as we had heard).  

I sent an e-mail to the NJ DOV (or some other state agency, be it in MA or NJ) and within about a week or so received a phone call from someone in the NJ State Police working on terrorism matters.  Turns out that the person who owned the car had recently moved to the Boston area and didn't have the money to insure it in MA.  It seemed odd, but the officer was comfortable that it was a completely innocent matter.  

Several co-workers had told me (after the fact) that they too had noticed the car, but yet I was the only one at my company to take the step I did.

Did I suspect it was related to 9/11?  Not really, but I didn't know for sure.  Would I react the same way again?  Hopefully so.


----------



## Sir Newf (Sep 15, 2008)

A good friend who lives in LA recently became a minister at a 'nouveau' church. Lots of functions, blessings, marigages, etc at her home.... Maybe same with your neighbors??


----------



## SailBadtheSinner (Sep 15, 2008)

I’m not replying to the original post, but to somebody suggesting I might be a troll,
_…….We don't like trolls ………._

If you had taken a minute to search by screen name, you would have seen that I am not (a troll).

Nuff said;
But I did learn something by participating…………………..



SBtS


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 15, 2008)

I think post 9-11 we all need to be on the lookout for odd things and when we see them, try to determine if we should report them to the authorities.

Sounds like something has change greatly from the past and worth some investigation to determine if there is anything happening that should be reported.


----------



## Charlie D. (Sep 16, 2008)

Here in Oklahoma it would have already been resolved with a “hey, neighbor, what’s up?” 

Charlie D.


----------



## Htoo0 (Sep 16, 2008)

Charlie D. said:


> Here in Oklahoma it would have already been resolved with a “hey, neighbor, what’s up?”
> 
> Charlie D.



Do you ask that before or after cycling the pump on the shotgun?


----------



## JoAnn (Sep 16, 2008)

We have some neighbors who have lots of people coming and going and many with suitcases, some couples & some single, and we wondered what was going on.  Then talking to their kids I found out that their third bedroom is saved for 'company'.  And that Dad 'preaches' and then found out that they are members of the Jehovah's Witnesses.  Now we think they just have some of the 'members' stay with them for their mission work.  Mom teaches and Dad, besides preaching somewhere, has a snack truck route, so we hardly see them.


----------



## chellej (Nov 6, 2008)

Htoo0 said:


> Do you ask that before or after cycling the pump on the shotgun?



:hysterical: :hysterical: :hysterical:


----------



## easyrider (Nov 6, 2008)

Charlie D. said:


> Here in Oklahoma it would have already been resolved with a “hey, neighbor, what’s up?”
> 
> Charlie D.



Same here, or would you like a beer since I have 6 ?


----------



## Eric in McLean (Nov 7, 2008)

Not sure where you live exactly but I live in McLean too and I own two timeshares.


----------



## Eric in McLean (Nov 7, 2008)

same here, now that I've read all the posts, I wanna know what those people with lots of visitors are up to.


----------



## pjrose (Nov 7, 2008)

Eric in McLean said:


> same here, now that I've read all the posts, I wanna know what those people with lots of visitors are up to.



So do I.  Denise, can you please post an update?


----------

